# Seidige Haut



## Surma (25. Mai 2005)

Hossa,

ich weis leider nicht, wonach ich suchen soll, ich habs auf jedne fall versucht und nicht gefunden. Ich hab hier ein Bild und wuerde der Dame auf diesem Bild gerne diese typische Samt-Haut verpassen (wie im Angehaengten Bild).
Wie erreiche ich dies am besten? Ich habs schon mit dem Weichzeichner versucht und all sowas, aber es wird nicht so richtig?
Ein paar Tipps?

(Falls das Bild irgendwem zu anstoessig ist, bitte sagen, dann suche ich ein anderes, aber das hab ich als erstes gefunden)


----------



## extracuriosity (25. Mai 2005)

Bitte Forumssuche verwenden:
 Hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials164782.html&highlight=digitale+sch%F6nheitskur

 und hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151812.html&highlight=model


----------



## Surma (25. Mai 2005)

Danke,
wie gesagt, mir war leider gar nicht klar, wo drunter ich suchen muesste und habs eben ein paar mal versucht, ohne Erfolg.
Vielen Dank


----------

